# Identification



## Serapat (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello
Came across this old revolver. The side.ate looks like a worn down SW stamp. Wooden grips. It was Abit of a mess, stripped it down and cleaned it up.
Anyone know if this is a genuine SW or a copy? And 
if it is a SW what model is it?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Not a S&W expert, but I’m not aware of any with that side plate style or S&Ws with a vent ribbed barrel. cutout for the Hand doesn’t seem right either (basically using the side plate to complete the window. Some of the internals don’t look correct either.

Someone better equipped to answer you question will likely be along. My guess would be that it was a replica (not meant to use live ammo). Condition would prevent that any way.

If it were a S&W the model number should be on the frame under the yoke that pivots the cylinder out from the frame.


----------



## Serapat (Jan 10, 2022)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Not a S&W expert, but I’m not aware of any with that side plate style or S&Ws with a vent ribbed barrel. cutout for the Hand doesn’t seem right either (basically using the side plate to complete the window. Some of the internals don’t look correct either.
> 
> Someone better equipped to answer you question will likely be along. My guess would be that it was a replica (not meant to use live ammo). Condition would prevent that any way.
> 
> If it were a S&W the model number should be on the frame under the yoke that pivots the cylinder out from the frame.


It came with some live ammo, from what I understand it has been fired. I do agree it's possibly a fake, as there are no cerisl numbers on the item that I can see. And a two screw side plate.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't think that it's a S&W either. There's nothing about it that resembles one from the inside out. I'm surprised that whoever manufactured that gun was able to stamp the S&W trade mark logo on the slide plate without being in violation of any patent laws? At any rate I hope that you have no intention of firing it. Not only is it in terrible condition but it looks crudely made.


----------



## Serapat (Jan 10, 2022)

desertman said:


> I don't think that it's a S&W either. There's nothing about it that resembles one from the inside out. I'm surprised that whoever manufactured that gun was able to stamp the S&W trade mark logo on the slide plate without being in violation of any patent laws? At any rate I hope that you have no intention of firing it. Not only is it in terrible condition but it looks crudely made.


Thank you for taking the time to pass on your experience. No I do not want to fire it, stripped it and cleaned it for someone, trigger does not return well, and it's a bit on the dodgy side. Thanks again.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

What is a Ruby Extra revolver with vent rib?


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

My first thought was High Standard Crusader (44 mag.)... or maybe High Standard Sentinel (357 mag.) DA revolvers ... but the hammer shape is slightly different . I knew I had seen that hammer shape before ...it's shaped like a Ruger GP 100 trigger !!! But It isn't a Ruger . That ventilated rib and that hammer are distinctive ...I just can't recall the maker .
I can't enlarge the sideplate photo ... can you use a magnifying glass and make out anything that might give a clue as to what this is ... it's not a Ruby or a Rohm ... it could be a model made by F.I.E. or it could be a Llama Comanche these had a model III & model IV ... I can't ID yours 100% ...I need an exploded drawing to show that distinctive sideplate on the F.I.E. & Llama models ... I'm looking .
Can you read anything on the sideplate just whatever letters you can find would help .
Gary


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

The Ruby revolver was a Llama product. Several models did have the _vent rib_. One source has these guns made between 1955 and 1970. I'd suggest looking for Spanish proof mark while the side plate soaked. Doing some more looking the gun may very well be a vent rib Comanche. I'd my suggestion is to do some homework on Llama's while the gun soaked.


----------

